# Moving to America in 2014/15



## sjb45 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi I'm looking at moving to america in 2014/15 to the California coast and looking for advice/info from people that live there ,I have worked 10 plus years in private securtity industry and looking at doing armed/unarmed security industry I am also a duel UK/Irish passport holder .if theres anybody that could assist me I'd be greatful thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the sticky http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html to see what your visa options might be.

One caveat: family related visas take a LONG time to come through.

If your only option is a work visa, you'll have to find the job first and then have your employer-to-be sponsor your visa application. In order to sponsor a visa for a foreigner, the employer needs to be able to justify hiring you over anyone available in the local job market (i.e. special skills, unique experience), and security work doesn't often require that sort of qualification.

Is there a particular reason for the time frame or the location? (E.g. if you have a significant other, would it be possible for you to go the fiancé or spouse visa route?)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sjb45 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi be there's no particular reasons for time scale no partner etc just want out of the UK sooner rather then later 
As for career wise there is loads of jobs of the nature I currently work in ,like I the UK personal protection officer (bodyguard) is a pretty specific industry which involves a lot of training II.E firearms training/certifications,combat medical training amongst others


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The business you are in does not rise to the skills required for a US visa


----------

